# Plow pivot actuator..



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Where can i find an actuator that i could mount on my atv plow? I have done some looking but not a whole lot of luck I am looking to fabricate my own mounts and brackets. 

What have you guys used and possibly where could i find one? 

Also if you have any other information, suggestions and or pictures that would be great!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

If you use an electric actuator it will probably not have enough holding strength if you catch the end of the blade on a curb. It will destroy the actuator. You will need to use the pin or lever that holds the blade angle already to continue to hold the blade in place. I used a rubber strap to hold the pin in place. When you drop the blade it locks the blade angle pin on its respective hole. As for an actuator I would try Mibar.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

noooooo;864181 said:


> If you use an electric actuator it will probably not have enough holding strength if you catch the end of the blade on a curb. It will destroy the actuator. You will need to use the pin or lever that holds the blade angle already to continue to hold the blade in place. *I used a rubber strap to hold the pin in place. When you drop the blade it locks the blade angle pin on its respective hole.* As for an actuator I would try Mibar.


Do you have a picture to explain your setup?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

noooooo;864181 said:


> If you use an electric actuator it will probably not have enough holding strength if you catch the end of the blade on a curb. It will destroy the actuator. You will need to use the pin or lever that holds the blade angle already to continue to hold the blade in place. I used a rubber strap to hold the pin in place. When you drop the blade it locks the blade angle pin on its respective hole. As for an actuator I would try Mibar.


I doubt it will destroy the actuator when the ones most guys use have at minimum 500lb holding power. I went against my better judgment and bought a Warn Power Pivot. I hope it works out OK.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

eicivic;864205 said:


> Do you have a picture to explain your setup?


you DO NOT need to mess with rubber straps or anything like that.

Read this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=76&order=desc&page=2


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

noooooo;864181 said:


> If you use an electric actuator it will probably not have enough holding strength if you catch the end of the blade on a curb. It will destroy the actuator.


Not true. A heavy duty actuator would work fine as long as you're using common sense (i.e. Dont ram ice piles at 30 mph) 

Look on eBay as there are heavy duty actuators available at decent prices regularly. I would imagine you're going to want something with an 18"-24" stroke, and minimum 500lbs of static force. Also make sure the actuator is rated for weather exposure (moisture, etc) before you buy something based on price.
You'll also be able to find small controllers that will work well for your application.

There are a number of good web sites out there as well to get you started: http://dcactuators.com/

http://www.joycedayton.com/Products/Linear_Actuators/Products/500Pound.aspx

Searching around on Google will definitely help in finding what you're looking for.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

All I am using the rubber strap for is to act like a spring to hold the blade angle pin in place when the blade is lowered. I used a spring to pull the pin out of the hole when the blade is raised. You could also use a rope with a spring tied in the middle. The actuator does not hold the blade in place it just moves it to the hole you want the pin in. I believe there are pics in my profile at atvconnection of the setup. The pics are not updated. I had bought a new quad and I had not modified the pushtubes to fit the new quad. As for the actuator. I had one for 3 hours until I hit the seam in a parking lot with the blade at full angle and it literally pulled the actuator in half. My experience is that a 700 pound quad with a 200 pound driver with forward momentum will destroy an actuator with 500 pounds holding force the first hidden object it hits at the end of the blade.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;864338 said:


> I doubt it will destroy the actuator when the ones most guys use have at minimum 500lb holding power. I went against my better judgment and bought a Warn Power Pivot. I hope it works out OK.


ALC you'll have to post up how you like the power pivot, when I read the "I hope it works out" I had a flash of the Histroy channel promo on the search for the Head Shrinkers and the guy sitting in the boat thinking I hope they like Us LOL

eicivic

we hashed this out in the ATV plow with wings thread lot's of great information there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022

enjoy Sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sublime68charge;864420 said:


> ALC you'll have to post up how you like the power pivot, when I read the "I hope it works out" I had a flash of the Histroy channel promo on the search for the Head Shrinkers and the guy sitting in the boat thinking I hope they like Us LOL
> 
> eicivic
> 
> ...


LOL, I will. I should have it this week. Hopefully I can get it installed by the weekend. The only problem is, I've been so busy that I haven't even thought about getting the plow hooked up. I'll post a short review of how well it works after I've had the chance to use it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC are you running a Warn plow also?

good luck with your install I am hoping this weekend to also due some Work on the ATV's and the Plowing setup's that I have going.

thanks again.


----------

